# Bombur Appreciation



## Child of Varda (Tuesday at 8:06 PM)

I noticed that there is not much discussion on the character of Bombur around here. I think he is rather an under-appreciated character, especially after what the movies did to him. Too often I find he is just considered to be "fat comic relief". I think that is debatable at best. Is Bombur comic relief? Undoubtedly, along with all twelve other Dwarves. Bombur's weight, however, makes him one of the few Dwarves who are actually distinguishable (along with Dóri's strength, Kili and Fíli's youth, and Bálin's age and experience). First of all, he is not as "food-oriented" as some people think. There is not a single joke that comes to mind about excessive eating on Bombur's part. In _An Unexpected Party_, he ordered pork pie and _salad_ (unlike Bofur who ordered raspberry jam and apple tart). He definitely talks about food more than many of them, but not as much as Bilbo does, making it actually seem like a positive thing rather than a negative thing—he is, after all, one of the few Dwarves who really seems to disagree with Thorin. Some people blame him for grumbling about having been made to be last twice for being fat (I admit that seemed odd for Gandalf, the emissary of the Valar, to say, but maybe you Tolkien fans can explain that—did Gandalf think Bombur would appear threatening?), but I think his grumbling is understandable. In the boat scene, he does grumble about having to be in the last and lightest load because he is fat—but he still agrees. He is almost drowned in an enchanted river. He wakes up an weeps, but you must remember he lost months of his memory at the time and hadn't eaten in days at least. Further, we see growth later on in the line, "I am too fat for such fly-walks. I should turn dizzy and tread on my beard, and then you would be thirteen again. And the knotted ropes are too slender for my weight."

The best scene, in my opinion, regarding Bombur (unfortunately given to Bofur in the movies) is as follows:


> "It is mighty cold!" said Bombur. "I wish we could have a fire up here as they have in the camp!"
> "It is warm enough inside," said Bilbo.
> "I daresay; but I am bound here till midnight," grumbled the fat dwarf. "A sorry business altogether. Not that I venture to disagree with Thorin, may his beard grow ever longer; yet he was ever a dwarf with a stiff neck."
> "Not as stiff as my legs," said Bilbo. "I am tired of stairs and stone passages. I would give a good deal for the feel of grass at my toes."
> ...



This scene is played perfectly seriously, and I think it shows the value of Bombur as a character.

To quote Thorin: "Some courage and some wisdom, blended in measure. If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world." Frankly, I think Bombur, though a more minor character, embodies this theme just as well as Bilbo


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Wednesday at 1:31 AM)

Interesting! I appreciate your exploring this character-- he is certainly seldom to be talked about!


----------



## Child of Varda (Wednesday at 8:37 AM)

I will say that I think the Rankin-Bass film understood it. The three Dwarves other than Thorin with voices are Bálin, Dóri, and Bombur in that film. Although little of Bombur's book actions actually make it into the film, they still understood that Bombur is, by nature, kind and endearing, which is probably why he was


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Wednesday at 10:12 AM)

Child of Varda said:


> I will say that I think the Rankin-Bass film understood it. The three Dwarves other than Thorin with voices are Bálin, Dóri, and Bombur in that film. Although little of Bombur's book actions actually make it into the film, they still understood that Bombur is, by nature, kind and endearing, which is probably why he was


Hmmm,,, Interesting which movie has the SPOILER?


----------



## Child of Varda (Wednesday at 10:57 AM)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hmmm,,, Interesting which movie has the SPOILER?


The 1977 Rankin-Bass film.


----------

